# Ganache ?



## thecakelady (Jun 11, 2006)

Can I make a ganache with non-dairy creamer or with non-dairy 'whip'?
It needs to be non-dairy (in case ya' couldn't tell ) and also kosher.
Help!


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

I've never tried it but I'm guessing it can be used for simple ganache.

*Keith Luke's Vegan Chocolate Truffles*


> 10 ounces the best unsweetened chocolate you can find
> (Keith confirmed that Nestle, Hershey and PatisFrance get their lecithin used to help emulsify chocolate from soy)
> 4 ounces tofu, pureed
> 4 ounces soy milk
> ...


Chop chocolate into small pieces and soften/melt the chocolate in a 2-quart mixing bowl in a microwave oven or over a double boiler. Keith found that when working with small quantities of soy milk, he had to soften/melt the chocolate to get a smooth ganache. There just is not enough heat in the soy milk to melt all the chocolate. 
Puree the tofu in a food processor until it is very smooth and set aside. No lumps should be visible. 
Bring soy milk to a gentle boil and add it to the chocolate, gently folding until well-combined. 
Fold in the tofu puree, soy margarine, and glucose syrup until well combined. The margarine should be completely melted and incorporated into the mixture. The texture of the ganache can be controlled by the ratio of soy milk/puree and chocolate. More chocolate results in a firmer ganache. Cover the surface of the "ganache" with plastic wrap and allow the mixture to cool to room temperature. It can then be refrigerated overnight.

Hope it works for you.
April


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I was a pastry chef in a kosher restaurant for years. YES, this works fine. Same ratio as your regular recipe. Go for an unsweetened creamer if you can.


----------



## skylightsky (May 26, 2006)

Hi,

I posted a non-dairy ganache recipe previously. Also posted a vegeterian one.

Basically you grind up the nuts and use that as a cream base.

I have add, added but not primarily used, hazlenut fatfree non-dairy coffee creamer to ganache and it was fine. BUT I did use about a cup of cream. So that wouldn't help you find with the result other than giving it a try with 100% non-dairy creamer.


----------



## skylightsky (May 26, 2006)

Non-dairy Recipe
Put cashews and cold water in a blender and blend at high speed for 1-2 minutes (yes a long time).
Scrape the sides down and blend again until the mixture is the consistency of heavy cream.
Meanwhile, in a double boiler heat the chocolate until it's all melted.
Cool the chocolate until it's comfortable to work with and fold in the cashew cream (making sure not to stir too fast or you'll create bubbles).
Cool in the fridge for 2 hours (to set). Or less less if using it as an icing.


----------



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

I have two questions. !. What is the ratio of chocolate to cashew cream? And #. Will this be a noticeable taste difference in the ganache? I am making a Boston Cream Pie and the recipient of the cake has heart problems. I want to make the cake as tasty (yet heart smart as) possible.


----------

